# Grand Strand March or April surf options



## tarpaw (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm considering a long weekend on the Grand Strand in March or April. I'd like to do a little surf fishing and have been reading about the south Murrell's Inlet jetty at Huntington Beach State Park. Will anything be going on in that vicinity in late March or April?

I'm a Hatteras Island / Outer Banks NC surf fishing veteran and have way too much tackle, so I could be equipped for anything from light tackle to a heaver that easily handles 8+ and bait. Of course, it sounds like I'd have to carry it all a mile or more to the jetty so I'd be well served to plan my load a little bit.

I really don't care too much about what I'd targeting, but if there's a reasonable chance for a drum I'd happily lug some heavier tackle. What's my best bet for the late March or April time frame? All I really need is an opportunity to not have to go to work for a few days, but a tight line would certainly be welcomed.

How about other areas, maybe around Little River inlet?

Depending on your answers, I'm sure I'll have more questions!

Thanks in advance!

-tarpaw


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

If I had a choice,I'd take April over March every time,simply due to water temps.Murrel's Inlet over Little River for the same reason,especially for pier/surf fishing.Don't know where you're staying but if you contact Garden City Realty(http://www.gardencityrealty.com) and ask them for rental property closest to the jetty you won't have to walk anywhere near a mile.Do a Google Earth search for Murrell's Inlet and zoom in to check out what I'm saying.

The closer you can get to the jetty the better your odds.I stay on the inlet side simply because I can fish the inlet from a dock or walk across the street to the ocean.Inlet side also allows me to cast net my own bait.Blues,puppy drum,specks,and whiting should be hitting with flounder possible if the water temps come up above 64-68 range.Being from Hatteras you know exactly how key the water temps are.Fish two rods if you take your spikes.One rod with a fishfinder just like Hatteras but use 4/0 circle instead of the big 8/0-10/0,baited with FRESH mullet or fish those same hooks on a double dropper rig.Check in with Garden City Bait & Tackle on business Hwy17 or with Perry's Tackle on business Hwy17 in Murrell's Inlet.The folks at Perry's have given me reliable info for over 30 years.Other options are the Garden City Pier and Surfside Pier.


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

*Some info for you*

tarpaw sent you a pm


----------

